# Dolores Triangle Late season elk question



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about putting my 11elk points towards the late season elk hunt on the triangle. Has anyone drawn the late season elk tag on the Dolores before? What type of bulls did you see/take? Let me know if you have had this tag and are willing to discuss your experience and I'll PM you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problem with that unit is that you pray for snow in Colorado to push the elk down and out of Colorado and into Utah. No snow you will see very few elk. I use to deer hunt down there until the BLM decided to create a wilderness study area and lock out the road which locked the hunters out of some prime area. That is unless you have a boat that can cross the Colorado River.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it would be a cool hunt. I was down there in nov. and there is nobody there. You would have to have a boat to get across the river though. I am thinking of putting my wife in for the deer down there and using the airboat to get access up and down the river. Just remember this..........the river is closed to motorized boats during the summer up stream from west water so you cant do any summer scouting of the area. If you need any more help shoot me a pm.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can actually access a lot of the Triangle through the Colorado National Monument but the better area you will need a boat. Summer scouting will not do you any good since most of the elk will be up high in Colorado.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

CRITTER Your right on the summer scouting, I was just letting him know that. It sounds like he has never been down there. Most people would at least make a trip or two to see the lay of the land. He would have a month to scout before the hunt. And you would be suprised on how many elk will stay on the utah side. This is a very remote area, with very little access to it. I would rather have the deer tag then the elk tag though. One more thing, there is no motor boats allowed down srteam from west water period..... you will kill your self in the class V rapids and the ranger wont let you go that way anyway.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Dark_cloud, 
Thanks for the reply. I have spent alot of time on the triangle, at least one week a year. I have never hunted elk on the triangle and want to see what others experience with this tag was. I usually cross the Dolores to get in. What areas are you refering to that are only accessible by boat?[attachment=0:sv400901]IMG_3613resize.jpg[/attachment:sv400901]


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I was talking about the far north end of the unit. From the colorado state line down stream.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

dark_cloud said:


> I was talking about the far north end of the unit. From the colorado state line down stream.


And in my opinion it is the best area to hunt. That is the area that I used to hunt before the BLM made a wilderness study area out of it on the Colorado side and locked out everyone except for a few ranchers. The road came in from Glade Park and was a 4x4 road. Now the main road also comes in from Glade Park and runs down to the river and then forks. One road go to the Deloris River which has some great cat fishing and the other heads north along the Colorado but it doesn't go far enough north.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you canoe across the river with your gear and hunt the area?


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

A good kayak would make short work of crossing a river.


----------

